
Google Hacker Asks Tim Cook to Donate $2.5M in Unpaid iPhone Bug Bounties - Varcht
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/7xqdxe/google-project-zero-hacker-iphone-bug-bounty
======
Rotdhizon
I didn't see it explained, is this saying that Apple owes this person 2.5
million in bug bounties? Did they refuse to pay, did he decline payment, or
what?

~~~
linkmotif
Guessing as a Google employee paid salary to do this, his deal precludes him
from collecting from Apple.

------
VikingCoder
"Apple’s iPhone is one of the most—if not the most—secure consumer device on
the planet."

Really?

~~~
paulcole
Can you give a counter-example? In the same product class what is more secure?

~~~
oliwarner
It doesn't say "same product class". It doesn't even stipulate consumer
electronics, let alone networked consumer electronics.

My toaster is more secure.

~~~
paulcole
I don't think they meant in comparison to my pet rock.

~~~
VikingCoder
Then they should have compared it to other phones. Not to other "consumer
devices".

------
SonnyWortzik
If that is in fact true, and these bugs have been reported and fixed. All I
expect in response from Tim is just a simple, "Done!".

~~~
maym86
Do you actually expect that? I expect them to just ignore it or respond with
some excuse or reason why they won't pay.

~~~
SonnyWortzik
With all the bullshit Tim talks about integrity, I don't expect anything less.
Then again, I called it bullshit.

------
Finjoye2018
Finally they found the way in, as Goolge always do

